# Looking for a Boykin Breeder



## Mumpy (Dec 31, 2016)

Anyone know of any breeders in GA?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2016)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10535166#post10535166


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 3, 2017)

All roads boykin run through Hudson River Retrievers. Blaine is the best in the country when it comes to Boykins.


----------

